# Mineralized topsoil vs. straight organic potting soil?



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know what the difference is, but I have tried the Walstad method with organic potting soil. The plants I had did very well but it seemed like to much of a mess to be worth it. Moving a plant would bring up so much crud...

If you do go the potting soil route be sure to sift out all the wood chips and large particles. Those are the most annoying part when you get a cloud of dirt.

Also, the soil went anaerobic and would out-gas all the time...

Personally, I won't be using potting soil again. I'm sure I did something wrong but just don't have the patience for it.

I am considering the MTS route though for my next tank. Haven't decided.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

If i understand correctly organic potting soil doesn't sterilize the soil, at least I know Miracle Grow organic soil does not. So you may have to mineralize it again. And its pretty light. I imagine that would be messy.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

the biggest difference i see between the two:

walstad - you are using soil that has not been broken down yet. it actually is decaying in your tank. i think the pros for this method would have to be that the decomposition of the soil creates low levels of co2 and you don't have to mineralize it.

mts - the soil is already broken down into usable nutrients for your plants and it does not foul the water. 

i have tried both. i like mts way better (so do my plants).

edit - don't quote me on this, but i think to have a successful el natural tank you are limited to low light and slow growth. mts is great for both...(high light or low light)


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

monkeyfish said:


> I've done a lot of searching for the right substrate, and have narrowed it down, but have one more question. What's the difference between using potting soil (like Diana Walstad) as opposed to MTS? Benefits/disadvantages of each? I have some topsoil thats been outside in the elements for about 5 months - rain/sun, rain/sun. Here's a bad pic, what do you think? It's brown when wet, not black like the other MTS pics i've seen. It doesn't smell like it used to (like dirt), but I just don't know.


That topsoil that has been out in the sun and rain so long is almost certainly mineralized now. Mineralizing means the organic nitrogen compounds in the soil have all been converted to inorganic nitrogen compounds - nitrates, in other words. Mineralized topsoil should have little or no smell, while natural soil, straight from the ground, usually smells a bit like a swamp when it is damp. Adding a little clay and calcium carbonate, plus a little potassium, to what you have would make it a good MTS.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm planning a low light, no co2 tank, and am fine with slow growth. Was set on using mts until I started reading walstads book, now I don't know what to do. So the soil in walstads method is mineralizing over time even though it's not drying out? The soil in my pic doesn't mix to a cake batter consistency, it's just like wet dirt and seems to have quite a bit of silica in it. It grows lawn grass ok, but I'm unsure of using it in my tank. Should I just get some good, black, no fert topsoil and start mineralizing it?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

you won't get the cake batter consistency until you add the powdered clay.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, I was looking at your 75g thread and thinking, my soil doesn't look like that. Your soil looked like dust, mine is more grainy. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

So I did the - add soil, water, and a drop of soap, shake and watch it settle test - on 3 different soils I have. So far they all fail for having too much clay. How important is this test?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

